
Rails 5.0.0.beta1.1 released - aaronbrethorst
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2016/1/25/Rails-5-0-0-beta1-1-4-2-5-1-4-1-14-1-3-2-22-1-and-rails-html-sanitizer-1-0-3-have-been-released/
======
RoxasShadow
This is more than a simple upgrade for Rails 5, since it includes several
high-priority security patches for Rails 5.0, 4.2, 4.1, 3.2.

Would be great if you can specify this in the title.

